# roofrack clubman/gatcombe



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

Yet to get one but this could my choice MH, need to transport a kayak, 4mtrs/25kgs.
Question being, can I fit a roofrack and/or walk on top to get the thing up there?
Cheers


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi 2dogs, Yes & yes, If you need additional cross rails for the existing roofrack PM me & i will give you details of the company who make them for us at work. This is the company who made them for Autosleeper, Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi 2dogs 

Steve has said it all , but just to add that both the Clubman and the Gatcombe have a stainless steel roof rail/rack built in to the monocoque GRP body/roof as standard and I am sure you could rig up some sort of carrying suport. 
There is a ladder as standard and the roof is very strong and can be safely walked on, I am around 12 stone ish ( quite ish :lol: ) and it stands my weight OK :wink: ( mind you it does have rounded edges and bits to trip over that always make me feel unsafe up there :lol: )

Mike


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, good to hear a rack is/can be fitted. Just a matter of hauling the thing on top :? 
Cheers


----------

